# Could you tell me what you think about the Canon A70 camera?



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a an A70 for awhile. It's a great camera for the price. Lots of manual controls and you can even add lenses too. The later of which is a rare option. What kind of pictures are you looking to take with it?


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Get an A80...


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Jeremy,
Just a thought, look for a local store that doesn't charge re-stocking fee. Bring home the A70 and other cameras around your budget. I just did it a few months back. I brought home A70, Nikon3200, Canon SD110 and Lumix LC50. I picked the Nikon though at the end. This way at least you can compare them yourself and will not wonder whether you made a wrong choice.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nikons are notorious for their excellent macro ability. Alot of them can focus down to like .3 inch! That's excellent range without an add-on lense.


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

Great full review on the camera
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona70/

Owners Opinions here
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/read_opinions.asp?prodkey=canon_a70


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

Right now I am debating myself between A80, A70, or Nikon Coolpix 3200.

Nikon Coolpix is expensive compared to A70, but both have the same resolution (3.1 MP)

I wonder what's a good Nikon 4 MP...probably Nikon Coolpix 4200. 

I wish Nikon wasn't so expensive as compared to Canon. I myself want a good camera with really good macro shots.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

My C740 goes down to 1.3" and also has the 10X optical zoom (38-380mm 35mm equiv) with APO lens elements, I've seen it for as low as $229.00. I have had Canon and Nikon before, this one for the money is the best I've found in picture quality and features. When it's time to upgrade I'll probably go to the E series unless Canon or Nikon have something in that price range that compares well.


----------

